# Cr2016 Cr2025 button batteries



## 13 rider (28 Nov 2020)

I have bought a couple of blister packs of button batteries but only needed the Cr2032 so I have 4*Cr2016 and 4*Cr2025


Free to first reply , not sure of the quality but good value 
Will split


----------



## glasgowcyclist (28 Nov 2020)

You can double up the 2016s to replace a dead 2032.


----------



## Ajax Bay (28 Nov 2020)

20 is diameter in mm and 16 is depth in 1/10th of a mm. But won't two 2016s doubled up be 6.4v - so 4 in the 'battery compartment' where you'd use 2 x 2032s would deliver a potential difference of 12.8v (as opposed to 6.4v). Will the LEDs be happy?
I have just bought a pack of these:

View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07QLZ3DGG/


----------



## glasgowcyclist (28 Nov 2020)

I confess I am not an electrician so I’m not sure. Maybe I have been lucky as I’ve gotten away with it in the small lights I’ve done it with.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Nov 2020)

I have tried doubling up in some lights and in some cases it hasn't worked .


----------



## BoldonLad (28 Nov 2020)

Ajax Bay said:


> 20 is diameter in mm and 16 is depth in 1/10th of a mm. But *won't two 2016s doubled up be 6.4v *- so 4 in the 'battery compartment' where you'd use 2 x 2032s would deliver a potential difference of 12.8v (as opposed to 6.4v). Will the LEDs be happy?
> I have just bought a pack of these:
> 
> View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07QLZ3DGG/




Just give me a month or two to find my GCE "O" level Physics notes, from 1963, on connecting batteries in series and parallel, and, I should be able to answer that


----------



## irw (10 Dec 2020)

Connecting batteries in series (as described- ie, putting them on top of one another) will indeed double the voltage (or thereabouts), potentially damaging whatever you've put them in. Connecting batteries in parallel will provide the same voltage, but will last twice as long (or thereabouts), but would require a bit of clever wiring / Insulation between the two if you wanted them in the same compartment.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Dec 2020)

I’ll have them if going free. Use both types in this household.


----------



## 13 rider (10 Dec 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> I’ll have them if going free. Use both types in this household.


Just pm me your address and there yours


----------

